# carry revolver



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a small revolver for concealed carry. I've held a Ruger LCR, SW 442, 642 and 340, and some lightweight Tauruses. The LCR's grip seems unusually large. I don't want a 380. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Ruger's grip is changeable. It's even modifiable, with careful file and sandpaper work.
The S&W snubbies can be had with tiny wood grips, uncomfortable without a Tyler grip adapter (see: http://www.t-grips.com/), or with smallish Pachmayer-like rubber ones that also can be reshaped or otherwise modified.
There's lots of custom-made grips out there for the S&Ws, but not any yet for the Ruger. Look, for instance, at: http://www.collinscraftgrips.com/index.php


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I'm not too fond of the tiny little J-Frames, preferring something with more heft and substantial, such as my Model 19 in .357 Magnum. I call it my "American Express Gun", never leave home without it.










Easy to conceal, quick to get into action. reliable and decisive.

Bob Wright


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have as of late been carrying my S&W Model 36 with Pachmayr grips....it is still small enough to pocket carry or if I want....IWB....I have also carried the Taurus 85UL and my Glock 19.....but the snubs get most of the duty.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I occasionaly carry an GP100 4 inch IWB. I think an SP101 would be my next smaller preference.

The GP with grips from a 3 inch hides well and will handle full Magnum loads without a whimper. My hand doesnt whimper either.

tumbleweed


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

S&W 642 and/or 640, I have both. Sleek, simple, concealable and reliable.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

642 is a good choice. Pre-lock if you can find it. King of the hill in my opinion for durability and versatility in a 5 shot J-frame is the Ruger SP101 but I get the sense you are looking at true J-frames and the lighter the better. I would recommend staying away from the ultra light scandium models. To light in my opinion to be effective. Great to carry but horrible experience to actually shoot and use. 642 is light enough and manageble. If you want the ability to shoot anything from powder puff target .38 loads up to full power .357 then the SP101 is the ticket.

Next size up I gotta agree with Bob Wright that the model 19 is outstanding.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*.....*

Bob's got some of the neatest rollers around.

Always enjoy his posts and pics.

:smt1099


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

im a big fan of the ruger gp 100 with 4 inch barrel i live in arizona and carry openly.


----------



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've got a S&W 637, J frame, +P rated, impressive accuracy from a snubby. Fired it over the crony with Hornady 125 XTP's and got 900+ fps. easy to carry in pocket also. Not expensive as S&W sells for either. later, Bill


----------



## kaloybugoy (Jun 30, 2009)

an sp101 in .357 mag. been my daily carry gun for four years now.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> Well, I'm not too fond of the tiny little J-Frames, preferring something with more heft and substantial, such as my Model 19 in .357 Magnum. I call it my "American Express Gun", never leave home without it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, do you carry IWB?


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I think if you're going to carry a revolver for self defense a K frame sized gun with a 3" barrel is the perfect combination. I'm particularly fond of the S&W Model 10 or 13, but a 3" GP-100 would be hard to beat as a go-to daily carry piece.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

Snubs are my favorite carry guns. This is what I rotate Two at a time as daily carry, 617 Taurus, Ruger SP101, Ruger LCR 357, S&W442, 605 Taurus, S&W bobbed 37.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't carry my 4" gp100 often mainly because I have other pistols that are lighter with better capacity. That being said I have been thinking about an lcr or an air weight Smith as a bug. I would love to find a 3" gp100 and a badger grip for concealment.


----------

